# St. Hubert smiled on me this morning...GRAPHIC PICS!!!



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Ohio has one less doe. Four of them came by the blind. I picked the plumpest, healthiest, looking one. 105 lbs. Those RAGE broadheads are brutal. Through the heart and turned one lung into jelly. In one side, out the other.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shot through the heart and you're to blame...


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

and you didnt keep that heart???


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

We’re you aiming between those 2 ribs or the 2 ribs before them? Be honest!

Nice shot! I switched to Rage a few years ago and love em.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the Rage. How far she make it ?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

PromiseKeeper said:


> and you didnt keep that heart???


Sure! Rinsed it off, popped it in bag, put it in the fridge to chill.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Had a Bite said:


> Love the Rage. How far she make it ?


Not even 20 yards...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Uglystix said:


> We’re you aiming between those 2 ribs or the 2 ribs before them? Be honest!
> 
> Nice shot! I switched to Rage a few years ago and love em.


I aim for that little "crook" at the elbow/shoulder blade. Seems to be a short cut to the boiler room...


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> I aim for that little "crook" at the elbow/shoulder blade. Seems to be a short cut to the boiler room...


Or the far/off shoulder.
On a hard angled shot


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

You got the Meats! (Arby's jingle) Way to go!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> I aim for that little "crook" at the elbow/shoulder blade. Seems to be a short cut to the boiler room...


Yup! I call that the "pocket". Put it in the pocket, you eat good! 

And congrats on saving that heart. My buddy's buddy made a deer heart chowder that was to die for! I was a little leery at first, but after my first taste I was a convert!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Deer heart suffreet is one one the best dishes you will ever eat in your life.


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

Textbook !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

chadwimc said:


> Ohio has one less doe. Four of them came by the blind. I picked the plumpest, healthiest, looking one. 105 lbs. Those RAGE broadheads are brutal. Through the heart and turned one lung into jelly. In one side, out the other.
> 
> View attachment 326455
> View attachment 326457
> ...


good on you for taking a doe..IMOP, not enough of us bow hunters or gun hunters will take a doe..I was guilty of that in my youth ...not any more...


----------

